# Boats on the Jordan?



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Agreed.
Ive fished the Jordan since the 70's. Everytime I do,its simply a pleasure. A lot of guys will forgo the Jordan because they claim its just too hard to fish. More power to em 
Im here to tell ya that Ive seen more canoe traffic on the J than other local popular rivers at times. Like other people have mentioned on this post,the Jordan doesnt see the number of anglers as other ditches-it never has.


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

TA Bunker said:


> I am sorry my reply is so late, but I am not on the internet as much as some. If you both are locals, why the hell are you discussing fishing your local river on the internet?


 Many years ago I had the extreme honor of meeting whom I now consider as one of the best, and most well rounded river fishermen in the state. I also consider him one of the foremost ambassadors for the sport and it's resources. I met him on the river one day and struck up a friendship. He tucked me under his wing and showed me almost everything that I now know. He showed me rivers, access points, and yes...even particular beats and stretches.:yikes: He showed me the knots, the bugs, how to present them and how to tie most of them. But just as importantly he taught me about the resources and how important it is to hold them in higher esteem than yourself. We did a lot of volunteer work together ie bank reconstruction and river clean up. He taught me the importance of catch and release. Not saying I release everything I catch but I do release the majority. It was that outreached hand that brought me to where I am today enjoying what I hope to be a lifetime of wonderful times and memories. My father and my 11 year old son are now avid river fishermen and we enjoy many days/nights together doing something that we're all truly in love with. Can't imagine life without trout fishing. And I owe it to a person willing to share, teach, and pass along his passion. 3 years ago I got my first upland bird dog. The individuals on that forum have been a wealth of knowledge and helpfulness. Just trying to hopefully do for some what they have done for me. Ambassador for the sport and resources. 
Grow up:gaga:


----------



## ethan.winchester (Dec 15, 2008)

Guys, Thanks for the info. I have paddled down the Jordan plenty of times in solo canoes, but I wasn't sure about rowing a drifter. 

As for the fishability of the Jordan, I'm with Doogie....more power to those who think 'its just too hard.' Ha! The Jordan is a tight, technical fishery...and you have to be a somewhat accomplished angler in order to push the potential the Jordan offers. However, it can be done. But like was said before, most people stop at Grayling and never think twice about the Jordan. I grew up fishing the Jordan and Boyne, and I love the fisheries that they both offer. 

Bummer that the DNR just dumped lamprecide in up high the other day...will knock things down for awhile.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

ethan.winchester said:


> Bummer that the DNR just dumped lamprecide in up high the other day...will knock things down for awhile.


I recall once they did that and the feeder creek along old State road was full of the lampreys. They would just swim up in the fresh clean water until the river was flushed.


I have always told the wife if I get cremated. I want my ashes spread over the Jordan Valley. I have quite a few great childhood memories in that neck of the woods.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I've heard all kinds of stories, none verified, but I have seen some strange things in the Jordan, enough to make the hair on the back of my neck stand up and get me the heck out of there and find another place to fish, run my dog, whatever...

Just remember there's a huge demand for product for all of Michigan's new medical marijuana patients and collectives, and it has to be grown somewhere.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Linda G. said:


> I've heard all kinds of stories, none verified, but I have seen some strange things in the Jordan, enough to make the hair on the back of my neck stand up and get me the heck out of there and find another place to fish, run my dog, whatever...
> 
> Just remember there's a huge demand for product for all of Michigan's new medical marijuana patients and collectives, and it has to be grown somewhere.


 You are so true......
Even prior to the med marijuana!!:yikes:


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

That would not surprise me one bit. Some of the guys I grew up with and the depressed economy. A country boy will survive. Many of you city boys better watch out I saw on one of the cable channels, once they put some of the old time moonshiners out of business. That become the cash crop for them. Its a huge business in the Applachians. They claim the old moonshiners grow better product than the importers.

I owned property in the jordan that was access to 1000's acres. Very hard public land access to get back into it.


----------



## TA Bunker (Jan 29, 2004)

aimus1 said:


> Many years ago I had the extreme honor of meeting whom I now consider as one of the best, and most well rounded river fishermen in the state. I also consider him one of the foremost ambassadors for the sport and it's resources. I met him on the river one day and struck up a friendship. He tucked me under his wing and showed me almost everything that I now know. He showed me rivers, access points, and yes...even particular beats and stretches.:yikes: He showed me the knots, the bugs, how to present them and how to tie most of them. But just as importantly he taught me about the resources and how important it is to hold them in higher esteem than yourself. We did a lot of volunteer work together ie bank reconstruction and river clean up. He taught me the importance of catch and release. Not saying I release everything I catch but I do release the majority. It was that outreached hand that brought me to where I am today enjoying what I hope to be a lifetime of wonderful times and memories. My father and my 11 year old son are now avid river fishermen and we enjoy many days/nights together doing something that we're all truly in love with. Can't imagine life without trout fishing. And I owe it to a person willing to share, teach, and pass along his passion. 3 years ago I got my first upland bird dog. The individuals on that forum have been a wealth of knowledge and helpfulness. Just trying to hopefully do for some what they have done for me. Ambassador for the sport and resources.
> Grow up:gaga:


I totally agree with your whole post. Someone you met the on the river is totally different than people reading a post without even knowing about the Jordan river. There are people on the internet looking for info without actually going to rivers and learning them on their own. They want all of this knowledge from people on the computer. Just go fish and figure it out. If I meet someone on the river, I will answer any question they have about that river or the sport in general. Will I tell them everything I know about fishing every spot in the State? Absolutely not. 

Fishin Don made this point in his post, that is my whole point. He wishes he could go back to the '50's when there was no internet. So do I, because of these internet fisherman who learn without actually trying.


----------

